# ImmiAccount Not Allowing PDF files



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

I read on here that the Immiaccount likes PDF files, so I have scanned and saved everything , even images as a PDF less than 5000kb.

It gives me an invalid format for EVERY ONE.

I can't upload any supporting data what so ever.

Anyone know how to get around this, I could take photos with my phone of my computer screen, but it i very low quality.


----------



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

I bought a Cannon Scanner just for this application.

I spoke to a friend who did this about a year ago, (Lodged Online), He told me that I need a version that has NOT BEEN updated since 2013 as the website software has not been updated.

Or is to just take photos of the paperwork and submit everything as jPegs.

How do others get around this ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Try either resaving them or using smallpdf website. Maybe that will change it.

I had no issues with my scanner.

You don't want to do jpeg as you will end up running out of upload slots.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Sometimes it is just a IMMI website glitch, other times it just does not like the source of the PDF you used.

You may need to save them to another source, copy then try send the copy.

Paperport is one I used and down loaded free. (I had used it for years but froze when I needed it for PMV). It is a program that came with HP printers a while ago and may still come with them.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*pdf problem*

After you log in to ImmiAccount you get this message -

"Please see information below for issues currently impacting some users:

ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused."​
I think this helps to explain the problem, which appears to be spreading to visa applications now.



ampk said:


> Sometimes it is just a IMMI website glitch, other times it just does not like the source of the PDF you used.
> 
> You may need to save them to another source, copy then try send the copy.
> 
> Paperport is one I used and down loaded free. (I had used it for years but froze when I needed it for PMV). It is a program that came with HP printers a while ago and may still come with them.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Save it so the file format is from a previous version/year. Otherwise export it as JPEG's?


----------



## John Clip (Jul 21, 2016)

For others, who are getting frustrated who find this post in the future.
It seems each applicant has 60 files plus the sponsor.

Free and Paid versions _PDFescape_ is the issue, (from Cnet with great reviews  )

Also Merge JPG files | Bear File Converter - Online & Free is proving great, take a image of the docs, in MS paint crop and resize, then merge 6 Jpegs vertically into one file.

I am getting a bit of success with alot of work around. Don't use PDFescape !!

PS, Free download but a big program, OPEN OFFICE can also save as a PDF and it works perfectly.

(PSS, _PDFescape_ refuses to uninstall, total nightmare software.

PS, for $12 month, just use Adobe and then cancel the subscription after the upload is my advice for others after this mess.

Meta: PDF , Immi Account , not upload pdf


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I had that problem too.

I created jpg's of all the PDF's and uploaded those.
The visa was granted almost immediately after i uploaded the jpg's.

I had bought a HP specially to scan into PDF format. Waste of time.

One form was emailed to me from immigration and filled it in and saved it. But even that was refused.


----------



## Mesut_Ozil (Aug 25, 2016)

*+1*

I've got the same problem but it's so strange cause in some areas (where i need to add only one or two pictures) it *ALLOWS* me to attach files in PDF.

And in sector where i need to provide all other informations (where I have like 50 things to scan) it's not allowing me to attach them in PDF for God sake 

It says:

_"In line with the department's requirements, the document provided has been converted to an acceptable format that now appears as displayed below. Confirm that the image and any text displayed is clear for the department to use in identifying the applicant.

Each page within the provided PDF file has been converted to a separate JPG image."_

And i tried to use merge_image but then my files are to big. Im like stuck in here and don't know what to do..


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

We submitted our partner visa app yesterday and it allowed me to attach all my PDF files, thank goodness. I saw the warning page upon logging in and I thought it only affects certain visa applications.

However, the IMMI page is very buggy. On the left hand side of the application, it shows the name of my sponsor's twin brother instead of him. Dunno how they pulled the info. I'm 100% certain I put my sponsor's name in!


----------



## Mesut_Ozil (Aug 25, 2016)

I have contacted my nearest Immigration office (London) who work with these kind of questions to seek for any help and didn't get anything back. All they say is "All required informations are on website border.gov.au bla bla bla" 

She then gave me an email to send all other files that wont get into the application cause of that but i may experience longer processing times due to that.

Im still tryin' to find way around..


----------

